# EN5IDER and TRAILSEEKER Articles & Adventures



## rooneg

Looks like a good lineup. How close are you to being ready to launch? Are you just waiting till you've got 3 articles and an adventure per publication, or do you want to have a backlog of articles already finished?


----------



## jamesjhaeck

We're building up a back catalog of material before we're ready to launch. EN5ider hopes to have at least two issues worth of material before we go live.


----------



## TarionzCousin

Best of luck everyone. Given the high quality of much of the discourse on this site, I'm expecting great things from all of you!

... no pressure.


----------



## Blackbrrd

The articles and adventures looked interesting. I still haven't quite gotten the pricing structure, but suspect it will be clearer when this goes live. 

I really hope this becomes succesful, so good luck!


----------



## Morrus

Blackbrrd said:


> The articles and adventures looked interesting. I still haven't quite gotten the pricing structure, but suspect it will be clearer when this goes live.




The pricing structure is "pay what you want".  It's completely up to you. $1 per article? $1000 per article? Whatever you decide to pay!


----------



## Chimpy

This looks really interesting- looking forward to reading the article about creating good puzzles, I often struggle with those.


----------



## tsalla

Sounds great.  Could you please list what level characters the adventures support?


----------



## Morrus

tsalla said:


> Sounds great.  Could you please list what level characters the adventures support?




We'll have full descriptions of all the articles very soon!


----------



## TerraDave

Looks good. I am sure I will subscribe at some point. 

The issue is of course sustainability. Kobold Quarterly had a good run, but couldn't last. Gygax Magazine seems to have only done 4 issues. And those both had strong content and some buzz.

And of course there was ENWorld's previous attempt at a game magazine...I still have my copy of the one issue somewhere.


----------



## Morrus

TerraDave said:


> Looks good. I am sure I will subscribe at some point.
> 
> The issue is of course sustainability. Kobold Quarterly had a good run, but couldn't last. Gygax Magazine seems to have only done 4 issues. And those both had strong content and some buzz.
> 
> And of course there was ENWorld's previous attempt at a game magazine...I still have my copy of the one issue somewhere.




They aren't print magazines. They're individual articles formatted to be downloaded, printed, and put in a binder. 

No way on earth would I attempt a print magazine! 

(though we had two previous magazines back in the early 2000s; one of them got to a whopping 4 issues!)


----------



## Blackbrrd

Any chance you would do a simple layout optimized for screen reading in addition to the print layout? For instance epub? For me, having to print something is probably enough to stop me from buying. At least for the articles, it shouldn't be much work at all.


----------



## Morrus

Blackbrrd said:


> Any chance you would do a simple layout optimized for screen reading in addition to the print layout? For instance epub? For me, having to print something is probably enough to stop me from buying. At least for the articles, it shouldn't be much work at all.




You can read the PDF on the screen, though the product concept is the binder approach.  We might look into cost and time for other formats (we're all hands on deck right now as it is) and see if we can add them as Patreon milestones, but we'll launch first and see where we are and what the response is like.  At first, though, I'm afraid it's definitely going to be just the PDFs.  Sorry!


----------



## Blackbrrd

Morrus said:


> You can read the PDF on the screen, though the product concept is the binder approach.  We might look into cost and time for other formats (we're all hands on deck right now as it is) and see if we can add them as Patreon milestones, but we'll launch first and see where we are and what the response is like.  At first, though, I'm afraid it's definitely going to be just the PDFs.  Sorry!



I'll probably buy some and read them on my surface 3 pro, but I really prefer reading on my smartphone, which I have with me everywhere. If the material is good enough, I will probably buy it anyway.

Epub btw is really only html+css+images in a zip file. Pretty simple stuff, and the reader (for instance aldiko for android) can manipulate the css to give you smaller margins, 1-x column layout, change background/text colour and so on. It's probably not worth the effort for adventures where you often have tables and stuff like that that just won't fit nicely on a small screen, but it should be really trivial for articles.

Btw, I really love this site, there is so much content here, especially the user content (through the nice, well moderated forum). I think if you can harness those same users to write a bit more "complete" articles it should be good.


----------



## timbannock

I noticed it said in the FAQ that you guys were looking produce some binders. Might I recommend Zazzle as a source of customizable products -- binders are one of many things they sell -- that you could possibly even add funny phrases or cool artwork too?

http://www.zazzle.com/

They are one of the partners I work with every day at my job, and they do some wonderful customization.


----------



## Morrus

neuronphaser said:


> I noticed it said in the FAQ that you guys were looking produce some binders. Might I recommend Zazzle as a source of customizable products -- binders are one of many things they sell -- that you could possibly even add funny phrases or cool artwork too?
> 
> http://www.zazzle.com/
> 
> They are one of the partners I work with every day at my job, and they do some wonderful customization.




I looked and couldn't find binders there! Do you have a direct link?


----------



## rooneg

Morrus said:


> I looked and couldn't find binders there! Do you have a direct link?




I couldn't find them browsing around the site, but a Google search for "zazzle binder" revealed this: http://www.zazzle.com/binders


----------



## timbannock

That's it.

I know they do some customized binders for Disney Store and Marvel Shop's websites, so that was why I pointed it out.

A binder with wraparound artwork from War of the Burning Sky or something like that would probably be amazing.


----------



## Morrus

As far as I can tell, I'd have to order a bunch, store them, and then sell and ship them myself? That's some overhead I don't have the resources to do. I was hoping for something more like cafe press where they sell them on demand for you and pay royalties.


----------



## Starfox

Sorry iof this has been asked before, but what's the difference between EN5ider and Trailseeker?


----------



## Morrus

Starfox said:


> Sorry iof this has been asked before, but what's the difference between EN5ider and Trailseeker?




The latter is for Pathfinder, the former has a big red 5 in the middle of it.


----------



## timbannock

Morrus said:


> As far as I can tell, I'd have to order a bunch, store them, and then sell and ship them myself? That's some overhead I don't have the resources to do. I was hoping for something more like cafe press where they sell them on demand for you and pay royalties.




Yeah, that may be the case. Not sure though. If you want to contact them, just to make sure, ask for Patrick, and tell him that Tim Bannock sent you. We work together quite a bit, and he'd know all the models they use for their different customers.


----------



## timbannock

For the EN5ider adventures, do all monster stats have to be included, or can a certain book be referenced...?


----------



## Morrus

neuronphaser said:


> For the EN5ider adventures, do all monster stats have to be included, or can a certain book be referenced...?




That's all in the shiny new style guide on the site!


----------



## timbannock

Morrus said:


> That's all in the shiny new style guide on the site!




http://www.enworld.org/ensider/writers_guidelines.html

Huzzah! Missed that link somehow.

I guess I still need one point of clarification: can I say "you encounter a Mage" which refers to Ye Book That Shall Not Be Named's Mage statblock, or would it be safer to just stat up a new monster named "Mage" and thus avoid any possible confusion?

Sorry if these questions are better aimed at an email to James Haeck...


----------



## Morrus

Yeah, talk to the editor! That's what I'm paying them for!


----------



## timbannock

Morrus said:


> Yeah, talk to the editor! That's what I'm paying them for!




Can do! Thanks again.

I think I found my answer, anyway; pays to click every single link ;-P


----------



## stokleplinger

For the record, and if anyone was on the fence about submitting something, it was a great experience working with James on the editing front.  The Business of Emotion was the first adventure I've written and he was pretty patient with me as we worked on the final formatting and content edits.

Thanks for the opportunity to be part of the EN5IDER kickoff, can't wait to hear more about the roll out and see the final product!


----------



## Carl H

stokleplinger said:


> For the record, and if anyone was on the fence about submitting something, it was a great experience working with James on the editing front.  The Business of Emotion was the first adventure I've written and he was pretty patient with me as we worked on the final formatting and content edits.
> 
> Thanks for the opportunity to be part of the EN5IDER kickoff, can't wait to hear more about the roll out and see the final product!




Agreed! James was excellent to work with.


----------



## Thiago Rosa Shinken

I must say working under Felipe for Trailseeker was an excellent experience as well. As my En5ider colleagues, I'm very excited to be a part of this kickoff. Can't wait to see the final product!


----------

